# Overweight pax



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I've brought this up in other posts. In a more kind way, although I have to admit I chuckled at the "fresh cow" part.

I wouldn't worry about vehicle capacity. Just drive slow so you don't bottom out. Damage to seats is a real thing though. The Lexus ES I have now has some pretty durable "pleather" seats. 190K miles and they still look new. But my Acura had genuine leather which was less forgiving. I had a few stitches pop with some of the very heavy pax. 

I don't know of a way to avoid it other than to keep driving when you see them. I've never done that. But it's probably the only way. I try to have sympathy because I know an individual who legitimately has endocrine/hormonal problems which result in obesity. So I try to extend that possibility to all overweight pax. Although that only makes up a very small proportion.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Tell them they need an xl. Cancel that shit. Very fat people know to order xl. What if a pruis came. The car would pop a wheelie


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

losiglow said:


> I've brought this up in other posts. In a more kind way, although I have to admit I chuckled at the "fresh cow" part.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about vehicle capacity. Just drive slow so you don't bottom out. Damage to seats is a real thing though. The Lexus ES I have now has some pretty durable "pleather" seats. 190K miles and they still look new. But my Acura had genuine leather which was less forgiving. I had a few stitches pop with some of the very heavy pax.
> 
> I don't know of a way to avoid it other than to keep driving when you see them. I've never done that. But it's probably the only way. I try to have sympathy because I know an individual who legitimately has endocrine/hormonal problems which result in obesity. So I try to extend that possibility to all overweight pax. Although that only makes up a very small proportion.


Vehicle capacity may not be a great concern but if you happen to go over any potholes or railroad tracks you can cause serious damage to your suspension. Unfortunately we are going in the direction of life where the offender becomes the victim. I agree with another poster that they should of ordered an XL. No one should be disrespected, teased, or embarassed because of a physical impairment but we have to take responsibility for our actions. You even see some airlines charging an extra fee for large passengers.

This is really no different than a person who refuses to shower for weeks or months and then decides to go out in public spaces. You have to know that your body odor is going to be foul and offensive to 90 percent of most people you come in contact with. How are you the victim if someone complains? If your 450 pounds taking an Uber you are well aware that it can be any size vehicle using UberX. How is that not selfish to try to squeeze into a honda civic and risk damaging the driver's car to save a few bucks? Sorry for the rant but no one should live in fear of being called racist or being sued because they choose to avoid such scenarios. Do we get upset when the elevator says "Maximum Capacity 4,000 Pounds?"


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Merc49 said:


> How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


Cancel as: *"Too Much Luggage" *
🐷🐷


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


And still no tip after your heroic dedication.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

20yearsdriving said:


> And still no tip after your heroic dedication.


I did get a 15 dollar tip which left them plenty for the 72 Oz steak challenge. I think they tipped due to embarrassment, I still can't get the yoga pants image out of my brain, maybe some bleach and a scrub brush.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


Dude, don't take this the wrong way, but grow a pair. It's your car and anyone you don't want in your car, for any reason, you refuse. Remember, it's your car. You bought it, pay the registration on it, maintain it and insure it. It's not Uber's car, it's not Lyft's car: it's your car. You decide who and what goes in it.

You don't even need to talk to the pax or explain why - if you have decided that they're not going then just take off. The curbside inspection of pax isn't supposed to turn into some kind of university debate. "You're too fat/drunk/rude/unkempt/etc" / "No I'm not" / "Yes you are" / "No I'm not" etc. That would just waste your time. You get paid to drive, not to argue with pax.

Just cancel the unwanted ride and then move on. Keep your dashcam footage for a few days in case the pax files a false report against you in retaliation for being ride denied.

There's nothing more to it than that.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> Tell them they need an xl. Cancel that shit. Very fat people know to order xl. What if a pruis came. The car would pop a wheelie


Exactly, not just this, but this type passenger tend to occupy more space. I can imagine that the 2 450# yoga pants wearing ladies that OP mentioned certainly took all of the backseat space, and then some, but is also a safety concern as well.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Merc49 said:


> I did get a 15 dollar tip which left them plenty for the 72 Oz steak challenge. I think they tipped due to embarrassment, I still can't get the yoga pants image out of my brain, maybe some bleach and a scrub brush.


Yoga pants are the cheapest clothing article that they can wear. There is not much out there for overweight, oversized, and the few selection, certainly cost a mint.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Merc49 said:


> How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


Shuffle.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Merc49 said:


> still can't get the yoga pants image out of my brain,


....then you better not think of what they would look like, without any yoga pants on. OOOOPS, so sorry!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I once pulled up to a train station for a pick up and 3 jumbo sized men where standing in the Uber waiting area. Hell No, each of the 3 most have been over 400 lbs each. Didn't even stop, proceed directly to shuffle.

Since I was already there and the next train was only 8 minutes away I stayed to stage. Up pulls a Ford Fiesta with an Uber sign in the window. It was actually funny (I'm sorry) to watch them try to fit in the car and the driver was trying to help them get in. That driver was so stupid to take them, the poor Fiesta wasn't doing well and one guy was literally half hanging out of the window. Driver turned his Fiesta into a clown car.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

If it looks like they use a straw for the gravy boat, they need a cattle hauler. Small cars are not safe when overloaded, technically you could be deactivated for endangering the pax.

I once accepted the opportunity to drive for a guy with a negative reputation for his enormity (genetics). I did it because it was a decent thing to do: no other reason, not expecting anything from it. I rented a really, really big car for the three days and we had a great time driving around the mountains. He was generous, and thankful someone went out of their way to plan ahead and make things nice for him.

Good people come in all shapes and sizes. So do a-holes; learn the difference.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Hey, don’t push the fat people towards xl. We don’t want them either. They do just as much damage to our seats, and the smell… you just can’t get that smell out.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Cancel as: *"Too Much Luggage" *
> 🐷🐷


Yes i also cancel . I actualy charge them a fee . If there over weight do not kill your car .


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

All cars have a maximum loaded capacity. In past dealings with uber i've had luck in explaining to support that their "luggage" exceeded my vehicles maximum safe operating weight and they needed to call an XL vehicle.

as in, there's "_too much junk in the trunk_"

In my career i've only done it like 2-3 times. Once with uber and twice with the cab company. I think the one with uber was a party of three and they were all three obese and there's no way in hell that it was going to happen.

I do "lie" and say that it's over their luggage weighing too much. Last time I did it with the cab company dispatch came back to me and said the customers didn't have any luggage.

"Well their body weight combined with the imanginary luggage was putting so much stress on the suspension that the wheels were rubbing on the wheel well and it wasn't safe to drive"

"But they didn't have any luggage"


"I was TRYING to save them from the embarrassment of fat shaming them but.. their weight _plus their luggage_ was too much to safely operate the car" I explained.

"How much are we talking about?"

"Probobly 500 - 600 on the wife and I'm guessing 600 or 700 on the husband, easily over 1000 pounds total, probably closer to 11-1,200" I explained.

"OK Stevie, i googled it quick, the Camry has a capacity of 925, let's say 200 for you, they would exceed 700+ between the two of them?" he asked.

"not even 200 for me, Over a 1000 for the two of them.. EASILY, realistically 11-1200 for them"

"So we are really 300+ over the vehicles weight limit with just the 3 of you in the car?" he asked.

"I'm guessing 400-500" I replied.

"Geeze" he replied.

"yeah..."


----------



## Luis777 (Jul 26, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> Tell them they need an xl. Cancel that shit. Very fat people know to order xl. What if a pruis came. The car would pop a wheelie


😂


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> All cars have a maximum loaded capacity. In past dealings with uber i've had luck in explaining to support that their "luggage" exceeded my vehicles maximum safe operating weight and they needed to call an XL vehicle.
> 
> as in, there's "_too much junk in the trunk_"
> 
> ...


You should have said that they ate their luggage, so yes, they had luggage with them, and it was too much.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Legally under the law, it's important to KNOW and i mean KNOW that if you can't safely handle their disability it's OK to refer them to a level of a service that can handle them or deny them service.

Safety is important here, if you can't safely operate due to their body weight, that's all there is to it.

I know it's from the UK but here's a story. 36 stone is meaningless to us Americans, so I converted it to the USRMS. So 36 stone is 504 pounds, 37 stone is 518.
So he is somewhere between 504-518. Allegedly the guy's weight damaged two different vehicles suspensions and he technically wasn't banned, they just won't send any of their _current_ vehicles to pick him up. Something else I need to point out is that the most damaging part of loading someone that big in is the act of getting into the car, all the weight is very unevenly distributed onto just the one side of the car.









Couple who weigh a combined 55 STONE claim they are banned from taxis


Couple Marcus Edwards and Taylor Faulkner are furious with a Birmingham taxi firm. They claim they have been banned from riding because of their weight.




www.dailymail.co.uk





_An outraged couple who weigh a combined 55 stone claim they have been banned from taxis after the 36-stone boyfriend broke the car suspension of two different cabs.

Marcus Edwards and Taylor Faulkner, from Hodge Hill, Birmingham, use Centrex Cars up to four times a day for rides to and from Edwards mother's home a mile away.

The overweight pair were attempting to book a cab with the firm on Tuesday and were reportedly told Edwards, 29, was banned because his weight damaged two cabs.

Mail Online has contacted Centrex Cars for comment.

Edwards is registered obese, has cellulitis in his legs, body fluid problems, and has blood clots in his lungs and heart.

He is appalled by the company's decision, as he has been a 'loyal customer' for the past five years and spends up to £20 a day on the rides, he told the Sun.

He even books a five seater van when taking rides. 

Edwards told the paper: 'I am obese because of my medical problems but this is discrimination against larger people like me, pure and simple.

'I don't believe I have knackered two cars' suspensions but I think they just don't want a person of my size around them.

'They should realise I suffer from a disease called obesity. After all the money we have spent with them they should be ashamed.'_


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So i've contemplating this for a while, but here's a number of concerns that the super morbidly obese can cause. let's be clear here, i'm talking people who are in excess of 350 pounds. or a party of 4 that exceed ALL exceed 300 pounds. So there's overweight, obese, and then DAMN!. So this is people who are obese compared to an obese person.
In terms of BMI, overweight is >28.
I'm talking BMI in excess of 45!

One passenger in a part with a BMI of 40-45 range probably won't damage your car, I'm talking BMI in the 50+ range, or multiple people in the 40+ range. So before I get into fat shaming accusations here... This is specifically for the 3rd category PAST overweight.

Aside from damage to the vehicle itself you also run the risk of them not being able to put on a seat belt, which makes them a _ticket risk_. Sometimes with their personal cars these people will get seat belt extenders. 











I DO NOT recommend having these in your cars, not having them is another LEGAL excuse to deny a ride to the super morbidly obese. They are usually specific to car brands.


So really, there are people who are just entirely too heavy to be able to properly use a seatbelt ect. The liability in these cases is interesting. On one hand if there's no way for them to buckle in how can ANYONE drive them anywhere, on the other hand there's special ambulances for driving these people around.

Sometimes the ONLY way to escape liability issues with these people is to deny them service. This woman for instance could only get into a car by getting into the TRUNK of the suv.












So this guy isn't a problem.













These 2?
Probably an issue when your cars weight limit is 925


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Merc49 said:


> I did get a 15 dollar tip which left them plenty for the 72 Oz steak challenge. I think they tipped due to embarrassment, I still can't get the yoga pants image out of my brain, maybe some bleach and a scrub brush.


You got a TIP !


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> ....then you better not think of what they would look like, without any yoga pants on. OOOOPS, so sorry!


Hows your back dude?
Must have been a little better
You hauled in that whale !!
And no I'm not talking about your last actual date 😋


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

If you accept these customers there should be a weight surcharge. Like an extra $5.00 per customer entering the vehicle.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> If you accept these customers there should be a weight surcharge. Like an extra $5.00 per customer entering the vehicle.


Uber might offer up an additional
.55 per ton fuel surcharge..


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Ok, after reading some of the posts, maybe excess weight in a small car is an issue. The two midsized vehicles I've driven haven't had a hard time with excess weight. But I do agree that we need to stand up to avoid potential vehicle damage.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> And no I'm not talking about your last actual date


HaHa😂 yeah yeah, I like fat-bottomed girls.
As for the back, it's 100%, thankfully.
Thank you for asking. 👌


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Sometimes the ONLY way to escape liability issues with these people is to deny them service. This woman for instance could only get into a car by getting into the TRUNK of the suv.


I thought those we ticks sucking on her legs, then I zoomed in to see what sort of ticks they were.... 









...sock ticks, I guess.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I thought those we ticks sucking on her legs, then I zoomed in to see what sort of ticks they were....
> 
> View attachment 651549
> 
> ...


In all seriousness, my heart goes out to the morbidly obese. The suffering, physical and emotional, must be pure torture.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> In all seriousness, my heart goes out to the morbidly obese. The suffering, physical and emotional, must be pure torture.


Portion Control is not her friend. If I ate an entire baking sheet of pizza in one sitting I'd have extreme health issues too...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Portion Control is not her friend. If I ate an entire baking sheet of pizza in one sitting I'd have extreme health issues too...
> 
> View attachment 651562
> 
> ...


I agree. Still, the issues behind abusing food, are pretty much the same that also drive individuals to abuse alcohol, drugs, etc


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It doesn't matter how we feel about them, but we have to look at our own interests because no one else is.

If they are so heavy that it risks damaging our vehicle that can't ride.

Getting money from the customer is going to be damned difficult. Out of desperation you'll get accusations that the car was "already like that" when they get in. Short of breaking your axel when they get into the car I doubt you'll get anywhere.

Next because you are logged in and on a ping your personal insurance won't cover the damage,

After that, because there wasn't a collision neither your (or uber's) insurance will cover the damage.

If you take someone so heavy that your cars suspension gets jacked up there's likely to be no money coming your way to fix your car unless you can beg for it.


So whatever our personal feelings we have, you have to turn them down and apologize.










This isn't a joke this is reality. If something happens there's just no one who is gonna hand over money to fix your car.

For the people who are that big it's an unfortunate reality, 

Sad fact is it's possible to be too obese to hire a chauffeured vehicle to drive you.


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

Just say no. Just keep driving and cancel then log out if you don't want to actually say no. If anyone sues you, point to the sticker on the inside of the car door that states the capacity (usually around 750lbs). Going over that is dangerous and irresponsible.


----------



## atikovi (May 6, 2015)

I don't Uber but did have a 450 pound guy test drive a Smart Car I was selling. He could barely close the door and was flowing over into the passenger area so I had a hard time getting seated. Didn't do any damage.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So really, there are people who are just entirely too heavy to be able to properly use a seatbelt ect. The liability in these cases is interesting. On one hand if there's no way for them to buckle in how can ANYONE drive them anywhere, on the other hand there's special ambulances for driving these people around.


And here is another thing to consider if they can't wear their seatbelts....


----------



## Annunaki (Jul 17, 2017)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


*
With Such Passengers, you need to DEFLATE Them Before They Step Into Your Car ! *


----------



## Glenn78 (Nov 5, 2018)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


just tell them they have too much junk in their trunk and move on.


----------



## RockStrongo (9 mo ago)

I had one that insisted sit behind me in the backseat.

She was so big I literally had to move my seat up so far my chest was in the steering wheel.

A 30 minute ride where I became apart of the car wasn't fun.

It was an XL so it was a full boat.


----------



## ayaytc (May 26, 2020)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


Just drive away. Seriously, don’t tell them nothing, don’t explain to them nothing. Just when you see two meatbeasts come waddling out their lair, just hit “cancel”, “none of these” and step on it!


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

Gave a late night ride once to a behemoth. The man barely squeezed into the cabin. He insisted I take him to a drive thru. I never do but I felt bad for the guy. I kid you not he ordered $30 worth of fast food. Every time I thought his order was done he added something else. I was in disbelief. Then we rode over a bump and I heard my shocks creak for the first time. When I dropped him off he couldn’t even get out of my car. He had been snacking on his curly fries and those fries maxed out his BMI. Literally took him 5 minutes to get out. He left a bunch of crumbs and fry grease so I collected a $15 cleaning fee. Should have been a $1500 fee. Sadly I hear that noise all the time when I drive over a bump. Literally damaged my suspension. The dealership said the bushings were shot.

I don’t give rides to anyone over 300, not only will they damage your car they will drastically affect the gas mileage.


----------



## bugsybug (Apr 6, 2021)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


It's your fault. You should have just kept driving like you did not see them & cancel the ride, car problems


----------



## ozzie.lovemyphotos (9 mo ago)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?





elelegido said:


> Dude, don't take this the wrong way, but grow a pair. It's your car and anyone you don't want in your car, for any reason, you refuse. Remember, it's your car. You bought it, pay the registration on it, maintain it and insure it. It's not Uber's car, it's not Lyft's car: it's your car. You decide who and what goes in it.
> 
> You don't even need to talk to the pax or explain why - if you have decided that they're not going then just take off. The curbside inspection of pax isn't supposed to turn into some kind of university debate. "You're too fat/drunk/rude/unkempt/etc" / "No I'm not" / "Yes you are" / "No I'm not" etc. That would just waste your time. You get paid to drive, not to argue with pax.
> 
> ...


Exactly!!! Just drive off & cancel the ride..........Period!


----------



## Karlt24 (Nov 16, 2019)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


Simply state they were too large


----------



## paraleaglenm (10 mo ago)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


Your vehicle should have a Gross Vehicle Weight Rating listed, or marked on the door jam. 
I have an Expedition with automatic steps that are only rated to 300 lbs . . . a 500 lb man wanted a ride and I refused. Those steps are over $1500 to repair.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Legally under the law, it's important to KNOW and i mean KNOW that if you can't safely handle their disability it's OK to refer them to a level of a service that can handle them or deny them service.
> 
> Safety is important here, if you can't safely operate due to their body weight, that's all there is to it.


Thanks for converting 'stones' to 'pounds'... 
Here, I'll convert UK law to US law, lol...

In _Richardson v. Chicago Transit Authority_, *the U.S. Court of Appeals* for the Seventh Circuit recently *held that obesity is not a protected disability* under the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) unless a plaintiff can demonstrate that it is caused by an underlying physiological disorder or condition.





__





United States: Obesity Alone Is Not an ADA-Protected Disability in the Seventh Circuit


In Richardson v. Chicago Transit Authority, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Seventh Circuit recently held that obesity is not a protected disability under the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) unless a plaintiff can demonstrate that it is caused by an underlying physiological disorder or...




tinyurl.com


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

At least they are doing Atkins. 



Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


----------



## Maggiemae (Jul 3, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> Tell them they need an xl. Cancel that shit. Very fat people know to order xl. What if a pruis came. The car would pop a wheelie


🤣🤣🤣pop a wheelie!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Thanks for converting 'stones' to 'pounds'...
> Here, I'll convert UK law to US law, lol...
> 
> In _Richardson v. Chicago Transit Authority_, *the U.S. Court of Appeals* for the Seventh Circuit recently *held that obesity is not a protected disability* under the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) unless a plaintiff can demonstrate that it is caused by an underlying physiological disorder or condition.
> ...


Even if they have a _legally recognized disability_ you have no duty to provide them service if you _can't_. A lot of the documentation and laws state taxi or on demand ect, in most situations uber has been given MORE legal leeway than taxis are.


This is a disability groups interpretation of the ADA laws, so if anything it is slanted towards a bias towards disabled people. Based on my understanding of ADA law it seems accurate.



https://www.equipforequality.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/33_Taxi_Private_Transportation_01.pdf




Service requirements that apply to all taxi service: 
• Cannot refuse to serve a person with a disability who can use taxi vehicles 
• Cannot charge higher fares or fees for carrying people with disabilities and their equipment than are charged to other people 
• Must provide help stowing mobility devices (wheelchairs, walkers, etc.) 
• Must allow service animals to ride with passengers with disabilities


That's all *YOU* have to do to comply with ADA.


• Cannot refuse to serve a person with a disability who _*can* use taxi vehicles_ 

This is the important thing that really really matters in this exact situation. If they are too large to ride in your vehicle, or too heavy you aren't obligated to take them and damage your vehicle. If your vehicle can't handle their disability your vehicle can't handle their disability and obviously the passenger is too heavy for your vehicle and therefore CAN'T take your vehicle without causing damage.

Can someone who weighs 1000 pounds sit in a chair rated for 250?

yes,

Without breaking it?


So the real question should be, can a person who weighs 1000 pounds get into your car _without breaking it_?

If the answer is no you're not discriminating against them because they can't get into your car, and your vehicle isn't equipped to handle their disability.

Then it becomes uber's problem to find a vehicle that can service them, if they can't then obviously the customer can't use uber's services, which is not discrimination.


Disabilities are a spectrum. I have disabilities but I doubt there's any uber vehicles in the US that I am incapable of riding in. (or driving)

Most people with disabilities can get into a standard vehicle, then you have people who have trouble getting into vans/SUVs because they have trouble stepping up.

Then you have people who need you to load their wheelchairs or walkers into the car. As long as it's theoretically possible to fit their wheelchair into your car you have to accept them.


The next step up would be a wheelchair accessible vehicle, this would be a roll-on accessible vehicle.












The next step up would be a bariatric ambulance. The biggest of which aren't vans they are horse trailers with lifts.











also you sometimes need to cut holes in walls to get them out of houses, and teams of a dozen plus a GD truck to move them.










So all you have to do is have justification on why you can't take them, refuse them service and tell them to order an XL, or rent a horse trailer.. depending on just how heavy they are.


Sometimes it might just be splitting up a customer's traveling party into two groups even if it's only 3-4 people.

But if they are beyond a certain weight than it ceases to be discrimination and you just not being able to take them at all. Which is a completely different thing that the courts do recognize.


----------



## Anotherfool (10 mo ago)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


 No matter what you say you will be terminated from rideshare driving


----------



## Anotherfool (10 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Even if they have a _legally recognized disability_ you have no duty to provide them service if you _can't_. A lot of the documentation and laws state taxi or on demand ect, in most situations uber has been given MORE legal leeway than taxis are.
> 
> 
> This is a disability groups interpretation of the ADA laws, so if anything it is slanted towards a bias towards disabled people. Based on my understanding of ADA law it seems accurate.
> ...


Uber has terminated contracts for this refusal before. They will do it again.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Anotherfool said:


> Uber has terminated contracts for this refusal before. They will do it again.


It happened to me and I successfully argued to get reinstated. I made sure to take pics of the customers and provided manufacturer documentation of vehicle weight limits.

All vehicles have a figure in the door jam that state's it. Send a pic of the customer's phat azz and a pic of the vehicle information.

Now that I think about it, I sent the info in prior to getting deactivated, I still got deactivated and had to fight it.

I was also deactivated for refusing someone because they were black, them and their _9 kids_ they had with them.

I've been deactivated so many times and I keep fighting them and end up back because everything I do is justified and I wear shirts with pockets on them to put have my phone with the camera on to show the REAL situation.


So you have three choices. Deliberately ruin your car and cost yourself thousands to fix it when damage happens, with no avenue to get it fixed. Refuse service with cause and fight it, or quit.

The choice is yours. I personally recommend quitting, but doing what won't kill your vehicle is a good second choice.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things


I can tell from your description that these two women can get into programs to lose weight, but the ugliness inside your soul will take a team of sterling saints to exorcise.

Get another line of work. The thing you need to worry about bottoming out is not your precious car, but your humanity.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It happened to me and I successfully argued to get reinstated. I made sure to take pics of the customers


Brace yourself to get deactivated for taking pics of passengers.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Halfmybrain said:


> I can tell from your description that these two women can get into programs to lose weight, but the ugliness inside your soul will take a team of sterling saints to exorcise.
> 
> Get another line of work. The thing you need to worry about bottoming out is not your precious car, but your humanity.


Be honest.. If a customer trashes your car's suspension how exactly do you think that the support email to uber is going to work out when you have a repair estimate at the shop to fix $1,956 worth of damage to whatever sub components of the suspension are wrecked.

10 emails laters you have a deposit for $150 and the rest of the damage fails to cover the deductible.

That's $1,806 left to YOU to cover.

In my market that's 150 hours of doing uberX to make that. assuming you drive a magical car that doesn't have any expenses.

Let's say you only work weekends, and you work 6 hours every friday/saturday.

That damage will only take 13 WEEKENDS to cover.

At that point you're spending 1/4 of the year working weekends just to repair the damage that one customer caused because their ass was to fat for your car.

You have to look out for yourself, no one else is. It won't be a popular side to take either.

If you don't like the reality of this situation then I don't care.


And in case you're wondering 900 is enough to completely max out the weight on a Toyota Camry _WITHOUT THE DRIVER!_


----------



## cabbie1 (10 mo ago)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


If you believe there is going to be an overload issue because of the weight, you absolutely have the right to refuse the ride


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Halfmybrain said:


> Brace yourself to get deactivated for taking pics of passengers.


And you're point?

I've been "_permanently_" deactivated loads of times.

Now that you mention it I believe I was permanently deactivated for taking pictures of a family I didn't pick up at Walmart. I ended up sending uber a pic of them standing at the curb and edited it on paint to point out 4-5 of her children she had with her for my justification of denying her service. I couldn't take half of her party because it would have violated uber's TOS that you have one adult in the car. Because there was 5 children and one adult I couldn't take any of them, making the party un-splittable.


Really, permanent deactivation just means you have to appeal and justify your actions and or disprove a false allegation before you can accept any pings.


----------



## cabbie1 (10 mo ago)

Halfmybrain said:


> Brace yourself to get deactivated for taking pics of passengers.


not illegal to take pictures of people in your car. It is your car and you simply tell them they are being recorded when the trip starts. Besides photography has no right to privacy if you can see it or be seen from public


----------



## Masitomarc (9 mo ago)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


“Fat ****ing pigs. No ride for you. “Call a heavy equipment operator with a dump truck.”
That’s how you say it.


----------



## Ride Share Dave (Nov 10, 2018)

cumonohito said:


> Yoga pants are the cheapest clothing article that they can wear. There is not much out there for overweight, oversized, and the few selection, certainly cost a mint.


This is exactly right. There are often good reasons why people who are outside the average make, what we consider, strange choices. Clothing is perhaps the most obvious of these. 

It may also be that they rarely get out and about. People of that size are often embarrassed in public. As the OP mentioned:



Merc49 said:


> ... the looks people gave them were unbelievable.


I do agree, however, that Uber XL is the preferred choice in that situation.


----------



## Button42 (Sep 12, 2018)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


I find your post beyond rude! The added “remarks” are 100% uncalled for. To ask a question about picking up an obese person that you are concerned about your cars weight capacity AND the CUSTOMER’s SAFETY (which you weren’t concerned about at all), is one thing but their gender, hight, where you dropped them off or what you ASSume they will do at the destination is not relevant at all & clearly shows what a rude and insensitive driver you are. Sure they should have ordered an XL. You could have just told them that or refused the ride when you saw them. Again, shaming them for their physical condition is just downright rude & not a good representative of a massive company that YOU represent.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I have canceled on fat asses in the past. 
I tell them they're over capacity and show them the sticker in the door panel.

Could carry a scale as well.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Every time someone wants to bring an extra pax they’re always big people. Like 3-4 of you guys is already well over a metric ton


----------



## urbancavewoman (Jan 11, 2022)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


I’d say this could be a genuine concern but your comments about what they were wearing and hoping the restaurant killed a fresh cow for them is really unnecessary and mean. I have no sympathy for you.


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

Used to have a semi regular trip request when I drove taxi (tried to avoid it whenever possible). The guy had to be in the 400-500 club. I drove a new Mitsubishi Mirage … when he would sit in the back seat the back end of the car would drop down so it was lopsided toward the pax side and I’d be wondering at every bump if this was going to be the one that broke my suspension. One time when I dropped him off he (involuntarily I assume) let out a fart while he was climbing out. Bonus: his ass crack was showing.

Another time in the same car picked up 4 pax. 2 300 pound guys, a 250 pounder and a 100 lb super skinny lady. The 2 300 pounders and skinny girl barely fit in the back. I’m 250 as well, so the car was sagging big time. Swear I heard the bumper hit the ground every other bump we hit…


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

TobyD said:


> Hey, don’t push the fat people towards xl. We don’t want them either. They do just as much damage to our seats, and the smell… you just can’t get that smell out.


.
Check with an upholsterer, they do have chemicals that can break up anal leakage molecules! I almost cried when it worked... was going to burn my seats.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


Simple: My prius has a weight capacity of 830 lbs. Between all of us I could break an axel. I am going to have to decline, unless you can guarantee that you will pay for the axle if it breaks. Please do not accept a ride from a prius...


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


Your owners manual will tell you the weight capacity. You can download it if you do not have it.


----------



## realsanta4you (10 mo ago)

Were they wearing a seat belt? They have to wear a seat belt!!! Cancel and report them to Uber.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

RadarRider said:


> Your owners manual will tell you the weight capacity. You can download it if you do not have it.


its Also on the same Sticker in the drivers door that has other info like tire pressure ect.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Button42 said:


> I find your post beyond rude! The added “remarks” are 100% uncalled for. To ask a question about picking up an obese person that you are concerned about your cars weight capacity AND the CUSTOMER’s SAFETY (which you weren’t concerned about at all), is one thing but their gender, hight, where you dropped them off or what you ASSume they will do at the destination is not relevant at all & clearly shows what a rude and insensitive driver you are. Sure they should have ordered an XL. You could have just told them that or refused the ride when you saw them. Again, shaming them for their physical condition is just downright rude & not a good representative of a massive company that YOU represent.


A lot of people are averse to people who are, how shall we say, "generously proportioned"? "Of uncurbed girth"? "Gravitationally challenged"? You say that the OP was rude about the obese, but for people driving cars for money, it can be seen as rude and insensitive that such a person would think nothing of trying to get into the vehicle and risking damaging both it and their livelihood. So it's understandable that a driver would react this way.

It is indeed rude to talk about the obese in disparaging terms, but one has to accept that, in almost all cases, it was the individual who ate him/herself into morbid obesity. Chowing down all those burgers and fries etc is going to have a penalty on the hips. Given the responsibility that these people have for getting themselves into their obesity, it's not surprising that a lot of the population has little to no sympathy for them.

As far as being offended by this goes, I think that in this culture of being hurt by microagressions, people just need to toughen up. My mother once had an obese friend who, when asked by a random person when she was due, said simply, "Oh, no; I'm not pregnant - I'm just fat". As simple as that. They didn't know if the person who asked the question was trying to be rude/funny/etc, but that didn't matter. She was not the type to let herself get offended. Her attitude was. "Yes, I'm fat. And?".

So, there are lots of things to think about on all sides here.


----------



## SassyDriver (9 mo ago)

_edited typo and extra blank spaces_

I drive a Kia Soul+ and the combined occupant and cargo weight capacity is 849 lbs.The car can can tow 2,000lbs.
So maybe I should keep a tow rope and roller skates handy to tow these jumbo sized people to their destination?
It chaps my hide that invariably obese people select an UberX to transport them for their night out.
When you have to turn backwards to the open car door and push your blubber through the huge opening to then lay on your back and flip and flop like a walrus to an upright position; You. Are. Too. FAT. For. UBERX!
IF your spouse/ SO has to aid your squeeze through the doorway then YOU. Are. Too. FAT. to ride an UBERX!
I am considered overweight at 205 lbs, and I keep working to reduce. I KNOW it is hard work. My Dad DIED due to his obesity and his coroner report showed his dead weight at 575 lbs! That was after he had lost 150lbs! So no, I don't want to hear from the sweetness and light brigade about how drivers need to be sensitive to rider's problems!
Do you weigh more than 300lbs? Get on a BUS! Pretty certain that 300lbs is the standard safety rating of car seats and seat belts. Heaven forbid there is an accident and I, although wearing my seatbelt, am smothered to death from a rider rollover! GET ON A BUS!
These cars are our livelihood, passengers need to respect that! We are NOT obligated to transport every rider requesting a ride! Know your car capacities and do not exceed them, because then it is YOUR fault should they get harmed in an accident or from a car mechanical failure! Protect yourself AND your investment! Learn to say NO!




Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


----------



## Eviee1 (Mar 16, 2019)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


If you give them a 1 star rating you shouldn't get them again, so I'm told.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Be honest.. If a customer trashes your car's suspension how exactly do you think that the support email to uber is going to work out when you have a repair estimate at the shop to fix $1,956 worth of damage to whatever sub components of the suspension are wrecked.
> 
> 10 emails laters you have a deposit for $150 and the rest of the damage fails to cover the deductible.
> 
> ...


It's like you're replying to someone else. I commented on the rude, disgusting, sarcastic original post, not the facts and consequences which are valid concerns.

What I failed to mention is somebody who spews venom like the original poster obviously hates THEMSELVES, for not being sharp enough to take another course of action in real time, and not having the balls to be upfront about it. 

Just Saturday I picked up a skinny, long-haired guy in his 20s for a 5 minute trip. He had a horrible stench that I couldn't wait to air out and use Ozium to clear. Of course the odor was not detectable until the ride started. 

A few hours later I picked up a man for what turned out to be a 20 minute trip. He had to squeeze through the doorway into the seat. I moved the front seat all the way up in anticipation, to accommodate. He was on his way to work at a senior care facility. No odor at all--including overwhelming cologne which I've seen is common. If a second person of similar frame was looking for a ride, I could not have accommodated since I could not put MY seat up all the way. Yes it would have been an awkward situation but being forthright and respectful before and after is key for me.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

SassyDriver said:


> I drive a Kia Soul+ and the combined occupant and cargo weight capacity is 849 lbs.The car can can tow 2,000lbs.
> So maybe I should keep a tow rope and roller skates handy to tow these jumbo sized people to their destination?


Reply from the sweetness and light brigade:

Much lighter tone in your post than the original. Respect. Your description of onboarding is top notch. That wiggle to get situated is quite a sight. Apparently the Soul+ designers were told they could not use retractable seat belts.. With 2 or 3 riders, they fumble and mumble, fishing for the seat belt/buckle for quite a while. When they leave, the belt just hangs flaccid or sometimes I hear that clink when passengers shut the door on the latch plate. Most flip it in, unless they are Master of the Mystic Arts and can cast a spell or retraction and hold it with the Crimson Bands of Cyttorak.

Speaking of--what dark sorcery did you conjure to create 9 screens of blank space at the end of your post?


----------



## SassyDriver (9 mo ago)

Halfmybrain said:


> Reply from the sweetness and light brigade:
> 
> Much lighter tone in your post than the original. Respect. Your description of onboarding is top notch. That wiggle to get situated is quite a sight. Apparently the Soul+ designers were told they could not use retractable seat belts.. With 2 or 3 riders, they fumble and mumble, fishing for the seat belt/buckle for quite a while. When they leave, the belt just hangs flaccid or sometimes I hear that clink when passengers shut the door on the latch plate. Most flip it in, unless they are Master of the Mystic Arts and can cast a spell or retraction and hold it with the Crimson Bands of Cyttorak.
> 
> Speaking of--what dark sorcery did you conjure to create 9 screens of blank space at the end of your post?


Yeah, the seat belt retractor springs are quite wimpy on the Soul, i actually mentioned that in my assessment of "how do you like this brand new car?" I have to tell my riders, "Please watch that the seat belts don't try to follow you out of the door." My door threshholhds are all dinged up from people slamming the buckle in the door.

As to the pages of blankness - I am stymied. I tried back spacing and deleting them, but they came back in all their unseen glory. Ghosts in the machine?


----------



## cabbie1 (10 mo ago)

Masitomarc said:


> “Fat ****ing pigs. No ride for you. “Call a heavy equipment operator with a dump truck.”
> That’s how you say it.


you are really ignorant


----------



## CHEFBRIANK (May 2, 2019)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?





Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


----------



## yankees992013 (9 mo ago)

Eviee1 said:


> If you give them a 1 star rating you shouldn't get them again, so I'm told.


That's correct, here's the dilemma, pax can give the driver one star as well. When pax gives one star it actually hurts the driver more. This pretty shitty situation.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Portion Control is not her friend. If I ate an entire baking sheet of pizza in one sitting I'd have extreme health issues too...
> 
> View attachment 651562
> 
> ...


You should see her garbage can lid cookie, chocolate of course. 😄 🤣 😂


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


Not good to talk about humans like this and talk bad about anyone this will not change your car or anything why say bad things like that


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Merc49 said:


> You should see her garbage can lid cookie, chocolate of course. 😄 🤣 😂


I looked into that a bit further...the people on *My 600-lb Life* a.) stuffed themselves with gluttonous amounts of food (gluttony is the one of the Seven Deadly Sins), and b.) had enablers that kept feeding them.

The solution is: STOP EATING! (not completely, obviously)

There's a free app *Calorie Counter by Lose It!* (FitNow, Inc., under _Health & Fitness_) that can really, really help a person lose weight. It asks a lot of personal questions, but then uses those answers to tailor a plan that will work for that person's personality and goals. (The paid upgrades are *not* needed.) It works, is easy, and doesn't require crazy diets or a gym membership. *Free. Easy. Works.*


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> If you accept these customers there should be a weight surcharge. Like an extra $5.00 per customer entering the vehicle.


Should be a $1000 deposit, to be returned after a mechanic inspects car for damage.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

SassyDriver said:


> _edited typo and extra blank spaces_
> 
> I drive a Kia Soul+ and the combined occupant and cargo weight capacity is 849 lbs.The car can can tow 2,000lbs.
> So maybe I should keep a tow rope and roller skates handy to tow these jumbo sized people to their destination?
> ...


Load them into the cattle hauler you are towing.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


So, overweight people should just stay home until they have to be cut out of their houses? They can't win. "They're lazy and should just go exercise". "The nerve of them using rideshare to leave their homes.."
Please, we're all ears. What should they have done instead? Do you have anything constructive to offer or just negativity?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Logistics12 said:


> So, overweight people should just stay home until they have to be cut out of their houses? They can't win. "They're lazy and should just go exercise". "The nerve of them using rideshare to leave their homes.."
> Please, we're all ears. What should they have done instead? Do you have anything constructive to offer or just negativity?


The rideshare driver didn't feed them up to that point. If it makes the car unsafe then no ride. If they can't buckle their seatbelt, for sure no ride. In case of a wreck it is dangerous having an unbelted person tumbling around inside the car.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Steve412 said:


> Every time someone wants to bring an extra pax they’re always big people. Like 3-4 of you guys is already well over a metric ton


What's worse is they sneak the fatty in. Car is waiting, 2 riders get in and say they are waiting on one more. Here comes the out of control tubby. This happens to drunks also. Two relatively sober pax get in, waiting on the drunk that just started puking.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

paraleaglenm said:


> Your vehicle should have a Gross Vehicle Weight Rating listed, or marked on the door jam.
> I have an Expedition with automatic steps that are only rated to 300 lbs . . . a 500 lb man wanted a ride and I refused. Those steps are over $1500 to repair.


Whose got a livestock scale to haul around to add up the rider weights?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Logistics12 said:


> So, overweight people should just stay home until they have to be cut out of their houses? They can't win. "They're lazy and should just go exercise". "The nerve of them using rideshare to leave their homes.."
> Please, we're all ears. What should they have done instead? Do you have anything constructive to offer or just negativity?


They should do the same thing that people without money should do instead of calling for cabs they can't afford.

Call a friend or family member to drive them or start walking.

It's not our place to be a charity to drive people around who are too big for our vehicles.

Just like it's not our job to drive customers around who can't afford our services. Sunday night I refused to drive a person because I had a stinkin suspicion that they couldn't afford the cab fare going where they wanted to go.

When she spent 5 minutes begging me for a ride for free after I asked for payment up front i'm pretty sure she couldn't afford it. I even offered to have a friend/family member venmo or cash-app me the funds and i'd take her. But there's just no way i'm driving 18 miles without pay out to the suburbs.


Sometimes life sucks. Sometimes you're just too fat to get into a taxi or uber vehicle. Sometimes the only thing that can drive you around is a horse trailer.

Them getting home isn't our problem. Just like the damage they cause to our vehicles when 600 pounds of stress hits the wrong part of the suspension at the wrong angle won't be the customer's problem to fix.

It's not our place to repair damage to our vehicles out of our pockets because a customer is too big for our vehicles, it's also not our place to drive a truck that gets 10 gallons the to the mile that can pull a horse trailer just to drive the heaviest people on earth.


Since 2010 I only denied service to people this big _3 times_. Do you know how many rides i've given since 2010?

I don't have clue.. I really don't.. no clue whatsoever. Let's assume _20 rides_ a week,

12,480 rides at 20 rides a week, more or less.

This means I refused service to people over this issue for roughly 1/4,160 customers.

So in my experience 1/4,160 people are too heavy to use my service. How much money should we invest to get a car capable of handling a 1/4,160 scenario.

Because if that's the way you want to play it we should just all spend 30,000 converting XL vehicles into wheelchair vans to take wheelchair fares.

So when you do that, i'll consider buying an SUV with a ramp rated for quadruple digits that can take these folks.

Because you are infinity more likely to take someone with a power wheelchair than you are to run into someone as heavy as I am even talking about.

And frankly, I suspect 20 rides a week for the last 12 years is a little light on my estimate. Just saying.


----------



## Dickie Duncan (Nov 21, 2017)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


You had me at yoga pants. Schwing!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Logistics12 said:


> So, overweight people should just stay home until they have to be cut out of their houses? They can't win. "They're lazy and should just go exercise". "The nerve of them using rideshare to leave their homes.."
> Please, we're all ears. What should they have done instead? Do you have anything constructive to offer or just negativity?





WI_Hedgehog said:


> I looked into that a bit further...the people on *My 600-lb Life* a.) stuffed themselves with gluttonous amounts of food (gluttony is the one of the Seven Deadly Sins), and b.) had enablers that kept feeding them.
> 
> The solution is: STOP EATING! (not completely, obviously)
> 
> There's a free app *Calorie Counter by Lose It!* (FitNow, Inc., under _Health & Fitness_) that can really, really help a person lose weight. It asks a lot of personal questions, but then uses those answers to tailor a plan that will work for that person's personality and goals. (The paid upgrades are *not* needed.) It works, is easy, and doesn't require crazy diets or a gym membership. *Free. Easy. Works.*


_Their_ problem is not _my_ problem. Yeah, people have problems, but _the weight problems_ are self-induced. They need to be responsible for _their own response to their own core/root problem_, not scapegoat some stranger (driver) for the symptom of the real problems they don't want to address.

Another issue related to the root cause is many of these people are downright mean--if someone doesn't do exactly what they want the get abusive, and sometimes violent. They may have been abused in the past, but that's _in the past_ and the abuser _wasn't me_. They're now an abuser, which is just as wrong as what happened to them.

I realize your comment is directed at the Original Poster, but it has already been answered, and I'm restating the answer because I do care, and the real solution should be shared in an effort to help people help themselves and heal.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

I had two last week, very obese.

Mind you I just had to have a seat repaired in my 2021 Toyota Sienna that was damaged due to obese people not being able to get up into the seat, and they literally slide out of the vehicle.

I accepted those two, at the end of the ride I truthfully reported them for refusing to wear a seatbelt (they could not get it around them) and gave them a 1 Star rating.

I feel sorry for these people, but Toyota said they would no longer do the repair under warranty because it was 'abuse'.

Toyota rep told me the seats are rated for 275 pounds.

I turned off "Comfort" .... all of the obese riders requested "Comfort".

If I come upon another one, I will tell them they have to CANCEL the ride and re-request a "Comfort" ride from now on.


----------



## SassyDriver (9 mo ago)

Logistics12 said:


> So, overweight people should just stay home until they have to be cut out of their houses? They can't win. "They're lazy and should just go exercise". "The nerve of them using rideshare to leave their homes.." Please, we're all ears. What should they have done instead? Do you have anything constructive to offer or just negativity?


 Problem is that they DO just stay home and eat and pack on the pounds! if they got out and walked a bit it would help. Constructive, you say? If you are in excess of 300lbs, do NOT call an UberX or Lyft Regular! Heft your bulk into the LARGER vehicles available or better yet, get on the bus until your weight management is under control and below 300 lbs!


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

Logistics12 said:


> So, overweight people should just stay home until they have to be cut out of their houses? They can't win. "They're lazy and should just go exercise". "The nerve of them using rideshare to leave their homes.."
> Please, we're all ears. What should they have done instead? Do you have anything constructive to offer or just negativity?


The last obese passenger I had scared the hell out of me, she could barely walk three steps and had to stop to catch her breath.
Her breathing was harsh and labored.
I was taking her from one Burger King to another --- she worked there.
I swear to God I should have taken her to the ER.

When I showed my wife (Nurse Practitioner) the dash cam video, when she heard the woman breathing even she said that woman needed to be in the hospital.


----------



## ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOP (9 mo ago)

SassyDriver said:


> Problem is that they DO just stay home and eat and pack on the pounds! if they got out and walked a bit it would help. Constructive, you say? If you are in excess of 300lbs, do NOT call an UberX or Lyft Regular! Heft your bulk into the LARGER vehicles available or better yet, get on the bus until your weight management is under control and below 300 lbs!


Wow I’m shocked. I can’t believe there are drivers like this. Been driving 6 years…


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey I got that yellow steve...but sexy white...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOP said:


> Wow I’m shocked. I can’t believe there are drivers like this. Been driving 6 years…


There's only been what 2-3 stories? of people getting their cars damaged by the most extreme of the circumstances, and not one dime paid to the driver to get their vehicles fixed.

The damaged bench seat and the damaged suspension.

The weight limits on a lot of this hardware seems to max out in the 300 pound range. Which for a few of the BMI charts... over 300 pounds is LITERALLY off the chart. Literally off the chart. See how the 300 is at the top of the chart, exceeding 300 is _off the chart_.











We aren't talking about people who are a little overweight we are talking people who are so large that they stand a very real chance at damaging our vehicles with their massive weight.

That's our concern here, the _damage to our vehicles_. Also if they can't be buckled in, during an accident it's very possible for us to get crushed in an accident. And that's just in a normal average sized person.

I'm a little bit overweight, I also have disabilities. I'm usually one who is a champion for disabled rights. But these people we are talking about are about 100-400 pounds heavier than most customers we will ever run across.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There's only been what 2-3 stories? of people getting their cars damaged by the most extreme of the circumstances, and not one dime paid to the driver to get their vehicles fixed.
> 
> The damaged bench seat and the damaged suspension.
> 
> ...



I was told by Toyota, after they agreed to repair the damage done by seriously obese passenger literally dragging themselves over the edge of the seat to get into and out of the mini-van ( 2021 Sienna ) that I should not carry anyone over 275 pounds in the Sienna, then he said ,,, maybe make that 250 lbs. They recommended using a more robust vehicle with heavier and better supported seating.

The lady I had the other day had to be maybe 5'3" tall and over 325 lbs.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There's only been what 2-3 stories? of people getting their cars damaged by the most extreme of the circumstances, and not one dime paid to the driver to get their vehicles fixed.
> 
> The damaged bench seat and the damaged suspension.
> 
> The weight limits on a lot of this hardware seems to max out in the 300 pound range. Which for a few of the BMI charts... over 300 pounds is LITERALLY off the chart. Literally off the chart. See how the 300 is at the top of the chart, exceeding 300 is _off the chart_.


These charts are at best a "overly-general guideline." I'm well over 6' and would be a twig at the highest "normal" weight. Meanwhile a woman at 5'6" would be a fatty at the lowest "normal" weight (not that there's anything wrong with that).

@SassyDriver nailed it: Take [taxpayer funded] public transportation.


----------



## yankees992013 (9 mo ago)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> These charts are at best a "overly-general guideline." I'm well over 6' and would be a twig at the highest "normal" weight. Meanwhile my girlfriend at 5'6" would be a fatty.
> 
> @SassyDriver nailed it: Take [taxpayer funded] public transportation.


Great, According to BMI, I am overweight. I call that bullshit.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes, I’m 6’ 1” and 200 lbs. I thought I was in fairly decent shape for my age. I went for a physical and the doctor told me I needed to lose 20 lbs as I was close to obese range. That’s bs. When I shop at Walmart, I look around and I’m usually the thinnest guy in my age group.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> These charts are at best a "overly-general guideline." I'm well over 6' and would be a twig at the highest "normal" weight. Meanwhile a woman at 5'6" would be a fatty at the lowest "normal" weight (not that there's anything wrong with that).
> 
> @SassyDriver nailed it: Take [taxpayer funded] public transportation.





yankees992013 said:


> Great, According to BMI, I am overweight. I call that bullshit.





Mcwharthog said:


> Yes, I’m 6’ 1” and 200 lbs. I thought I was in fairly decent shape for my age. I went for a physical and the doctor told me I needed to lose 20 lbs as I was close to obese range. That’s bs. When I shop at Walmart, I look around and I’m usually the thinnest guy in my age group.



Over weight in terms of "_medically_" or in terms of "_American_" or in terms of any other country on earth?


I agree, BMI is a flawed metric to use. Body fat% is a much better figure to use, however it's much harder to calculate.

When I was in the army I was somewhere in the 15-20% body fat range and about 20 pounds heavier than I am now. Currently my body fat range is... umm... not as good. Yeah it's no surprise that when I left the army on disabilities that I lost muscle weight and gained body fat.


However once we are looking at people in the 300 lb + range it doesn't matter if it's fat weight or muscle weight, our cars apparently can't handle the weight either way.

So if I get someone who weighs 400 pounds and looks like fat bastard that's a no-go.

And If I get someone who weighs 400 pounds and looks like an offensive lineman that's also a no go.

This isn't about discriminating against fatties or muscle bound roid heads it's about not getting our cars trashed.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

@Stevie The magic Unicorn : Because the heart has to supply blood to a given mass, it doesn't matter if it's fat or muscle, hence BMI. I'd be rail thin at the max. suggested BMI though.

(maybe it's my fat head...  )


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> @Stevie The magic Unicorn : Because the heart has to supply blood to a given mass, it doesn't matter if it's fat or muscle, hence BMI. I'd be rail thin at the max. suggested BMI though.
> 
> (maybe it's my fat head...  )


Another thing, if you have a BMI of 40 with a 2% body fat I guarantee you do at least some cardio well more cardio than someone with a BMI of 40 and and 50% body fat does.


----------



## fingerman075 (10 mo ago)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


Lol I had that onces too.and they wanted too shove 4 in the back seat it's only 3 seatbelt but onces the 2 fat pigs were in the car like I'm going too cancel.then a other pig asks too get in frount I said no then as I'm thinking of cancelling there say cansel .the first destination just take us to the waffle House which was less than 2 mi away


----------



## fingerman075 (10 mo ago)

Obesity is not really a medical problem it's a mental problem they use as a excuse all the time.very few are medical.if it were there medical insurance would take them everywhere I know because I have delivered people in a medical van for disabled obese people.


----------



## charger_robert (Jul 27, 2017)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


Sometimes there is just no way to get away!! I pulled to a house for a pickup in my Dodge Charger, they came out 1 by 1 to my car, don't believe the sidewalk could have supported all 4 at the same time, all 4 of the largest women ever!! I am guessing their combined weight to be around 1400lbs. I'm sure my car was leaning to the passenger side! they were so big I felt crowded in my seat!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

fingerman075 said:


> Obesity is not really a medical problem it's a mental problem they use as a excuse all the time.very few are medical.if it were there medical insurance would take them everywhere I know because I have delivered people in a medical van for disabled obese people.


It doesn't matter if it's a medical problem or they are a sumo wrestler, they are too big for the vehicle.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Dude, don't take this the wrong way, but grow a pair. It's your car and anyone you don't want in your car, for any reason, you refuse. Remember, it's your car. You bought it, pay the registration on it, maintain it and insure it. It's not Uber's car, it's not Lyft's car: it's your car. You decide who and what goes in it.
> 
> You don't even need to talk to the pax or explain why - if you have decided that they're not going then just take off. The curbside inspection of pax isn't supposed to turn into some kind of university debate. "You're too fat/drunk/rude/unkempt/etc" / "No I'm not" / "Yes you are" / "No I'm not" etc. That would just waste your time. You get paid to drive, not to argue with pax.
> 
> ...


How is the dashcam going to protect you from a ride that never took place? Many times the passenger will state that you made eye contact with them and discriminated against them for their weight by driving away. That's the whole purpose of this conversation of whether to take the ride instead of having an accusation on your record. One or two more it may be a problem. 

It's really no different than driving away when you see they have a service animal. I was temporary deactivated for doing it. No dashcam comes into play for those scenarios.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> How is the dashcam going to protect you from a ride that never took place? Many times the passenger will state that you made eye contact with them and discriminated against them for their weight by driving away.


Lol, obviously video footage is only beneficial if you stop and tell the passenger why you are denying their ride. The idea is to document the reason for the refusal.

The same goes for fake service animals. You must stop and get the passenger on video admitting that it is an emotional support dog or other pet if you are going to ride deny them.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

So what do you tell the


elelegido said:


> Lol, obviously video footage is only beneficial if you stop and tell the passenger why you are denying their ride. The idea is to document the reason for the refusal.
> 
> The same goes for fake service animals. You must stop and get the passenger on video admitting that it is an emotional support dog or other pet if you are going to ride deny them.


You initially told the OP that you don't even half to talk to them or explain why your not taking them so if you drive off you risk being accused of discrimination. There is no valid reason to give them while being recorded on a dash cam except discrimination for their weight. 99% of riders will never admit that they have a fake service animal. They will look you square in the face and tell you it's a service animal. At that point you are forced to give the ride or risk getting deactivated.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> You initially told the OP that you don't even half to talk to them or explain why your not taking them so if you drive off you risk being accused of discrimination.
> 
> There is no valid reason to give them while being recorded on a dash cam except discrimination for their weight.


I usually do tell them, but for drivers who don't feel comfortable with doing that then video of the morbidly obese pax would be sufficient evidence. My car is rated to take 5 x 90kg people. If a couple of 200kg land whales want to get in my car, then their weight plus me would exceed the load capacity of the car. Cancelling for this reason would be for safety and/or to prevent damage to the car, not because of any discrimination.

Also remember, Uber's policies state that if a driver feels uncomfortable at a pickup, he/she may cancel the ride.


> 99% of riders will never admit that they have a fake service animal. They will look you square in the face and tell you it's a service animal. At that point you are forced to give the ride or risk getting deactivated.


No, this is 100% wrong. It is easy to get pax to admit on video that their claimed service animals are actually emotional support animals, which are not covered by the ADA service animal regulations. Here's just one example of me ride denying a faker, who later submitted a false report to Lyft and got nowhere:









Long pickup...Then, "Oh btw I have a pet"


Headed back from my daughter's house, got a ping, 22 minute pickup but didn't mind cuz it was near my house. So the dude has 22 minutes to call or text and say "Do you mind if I bring my dog with me?" Instead, only mentions it upon arrival. It was a pet, not a service animal. CANCEL. I...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Logistics12 said:


> So, overweight people should just stay home until they have to be cut out of their houses? They can't win. "They're lazy and should just go exercise". "The nerve of them using rideshare to leave their homes.."
> Please, we're all ears. What should they have done instead? Do you have anything constructive to offer or just negativity?


No, they should order a heartier car... just like they cannot drive a Miata! I have gone to pick up at the airport for a couple. Each weighed at least 350 lbs + with huge trunk suitcases that probably weighed 80 lbs each with more luggage. I would have had to put one of the trunks in the front seat possibly damaging it... and they would barely fit in the back. I learned my lesson the last time and said that I was sorry but I could not take them. They suggested I put the luggage in the front seat... and I said that I have tried this before and my car cannot take the strain. I am 270 lbs myself and the combined rating is well over the 850 lb limit of the car and it is too dangerous for me. I was kind, apologetic, honest and direct. They understood. They knew before they ordered and it was ridiculous for them to think they could fit in a prius. Happens all the time when you do airports and some expect you to do things that will damage your interior... or suspension. Draw the line and try to be nice and sympathetic about it... regardless of their intentions.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

RadarRider said:


> No, they should order a heartier car... just like they cannot drive a Miata! I have gone to pick up at the airport for a couple. Each weighed at least 350 lbs + with huge trunk suitcases that probably weighed 80 lbs each with more luggage. I would have had to put one of the trunks in the front seat possibly damaging it... and they would barely fit in the back. I learned my lesson the last time and said that I was sorry but I could not take them. They suggested I put the luggage in the front seat... and I said that I have tried this before and my car cannot take the strain. I am 270 lbs myself and the combined rating is well over the 850 lb limit of the car and it is too dangerous for me. I was kind, apologetic, honest and direct. They understood. They knew before they ordered and it was ridiculous for them to think they could fit in a prius. Happens all the time when you do airports and some expect you to do things that will damage your interior... or suspension. Draw the line and try to be nice and sympathetic about it... regardless of their intentions.



I drive for a large cab company, hundreds of vehicles, i've been in at least 100-150 different cars.

All of them have nicks and damage in plastic in the front seat from shoving luggage there. ALL of them. They look like shit all around from years and years of wear and tear.

Why do the drivers do it?

Because no one gives a shit because they don't own the cars. The cab company doesn't give a shit either because when the cars are done they arn't worth shit, pretending to think they will have a value over $2,000 is laughable.

This entire thread is about protecting our cars from excessive damage.

Uber doesn't give a shit about you, the customer's don't give a shit about you... 

You have to protect you because no one else is.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I drive for a large cab company, hundreds of vehicles, i've been in at least 100-150 different cars.
> 
> All of them have nicks and damage in plastic in the front seat from shoving luggage there. ALL of them. They look like shit all around from years and years of wear and tear.
> 
> ...


Indeed. Learn where to draw the line. Uber will not fault you for it.


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So i've contemplating this for a while, but here's a number of concerns that the super morbidly obese can cause. let's be clear here, i'm talking people who are in excess of 350 pounds. or a party of 4 that exceed ALL exceed 300 pounds. So there's overweight, obese, and then DAMN!. So this is people who are obese compared to an obese person.
> In terms of BMI, overweight is >28.
> I'm talking BMI in excess of 45!
> 
> ...


I’ve driven over 10000 trip for uber/Lyft and only encountered this 1 time. Is this really an issue?


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Yotadriver said:


> I’ve driven over 10000 trip for uber/Lyft and only encountered this 1 time. Is this really an issue?


... Well... you know what they say: *Everything is BIG in TEXAS!*


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Yotadriver said:


> I’ve driven over 10000 trip for uber/Lyft and only encountered this 1 time. Is this really an issue?


Congrats on living in one of the more healthier states in the country! I read your question, and before I even clicked on your profile, I thought "This guy must live in Colorado". Yup, I was right.  
Big Cities and Southern States tend to have more obesity. I have also given more than 10k rides....and up until this year, I would say I drove at least ONE morbidly obese person PER WEEK. Of course, if it's ONLY ONE....then depending on the situation, I can't justify declining their ride. But if it's 2 or more and maybe luggage in addition, then NO, my Prius can't handle it. But yes....to answer your question....*this REALLY IS AN ISSUE. *


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I drive for a large cab company, hundreds of vehicles, i've been in at least 100-150 different cars.
> 
> All of them have nicks and damage in plastic in the front seat from shoving luggage there. ALL of them. They look like shit all around from years and years of wear and tear.
> 
> ...


I learned the hard way a long time ago. Never again. Once you hit that pot whole one good time and hear rattling noises coming from the suspension and all you can think about is the $11 no tip ride you were just paid for incurring $400 worth of damages a light bulb goes off in your head.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Tell them they need an xl. Cancel that shit. Very fat people know to order xl. What if a pruis came. The car would pop a wheelie


I had a cousin that weighed nearly six hundred pounds and she drove a VW Rabbit…

All I can say there should be laws against that type of abuse!!!


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Merc49 said:


> Had two extremely obese pax today, two women around 450 lbs each and 4 1/2feet tall, and wearing yoga pants of all things, get into my air ride equipped mercury marquis. The air pump ran for about 60 seconds. My poor seats, which are some of the most comfortable ever made for a car were crying leather tears. I thought I was going to blow the new airbags apart crossing some railroad tracks. They got out at a steak house in the middle of nowhere, the looks people gave them were unbelievable. I hope they killed a fresh cow for them prior to arrival. I just don't know how to say no to the ride without getting sued but my car can't take another ride like that. I still haven't been able to find a maximum interior weight rating but I'm sure it's not 900 lbs in the back seat. How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


I once had FOUR obese middle aged gentlemen get into my poor little Toyota Corolla that was on its last legs (it did last a few more years) at a Newport Beach steakhouse and grill. They were pretty obnoxious, so they were not deferred to at all. "Hey, I don't like your attitude," said the fatty up front. "Then perhaps you'd like to cancel the ride." "Yeah, I think I will!" Not sure why my enthusiasm in ordering them all out in response should have surprised anybody, but the forlorn expressions on their faces were pretty classic as I drove out of there, feeling like a million bucks! How dare they enter my vehicle when they should have sprung for XL, knowingly attempt to intimidate me with the sheer girth of smelly, gross-looking drunks surrounding me, while gleefully hoping to bottom out my car that would have been going up a high hill, BTW. Once on PCH, I laughed and laughed, feeling entirely empowered.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

losiglow said:


> I've brought this up in other posts. In a more kind way, although I have to admit I chuckled at the "fresh cow" part.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about vehicle capacity. Just drive slow so you don't bottom out. Damage to seats is a real thing though. The Lexus ES I have now has some pretty durable "pleather" seats. 190K miles and they still look new. But my Acura had genuine leather which was less forgiving. I had a few stitches pop with some of the very heavy pax.
> 
> I don't know of a way to avoid it other than to keep driving when you see them. I've never done that. But it's probably the only way. I try to have sympathy because I know an individual who legitimately has endocrine/hormonal problems which result in obesity. So I try to extend that possibility to all overweight pax. Although that only makes up a very small proportion.


This is the only way to fly when faced with pax you just don't want inside your personal vehicle, whether due to physical characteristics, a look of displeasure as you approach, anything really. "My ride, my rules!" means just that. So glad I schlep food and gave up Fuber years ago.


----------



## SassyDriver (9 mo ago)

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOP said:


> Wow I’m shocked. I can’t believe there are drivers like this. Been driving 6 years…


Guess you have neither seen nor heard everything then, right? Imagine that! 
Just sit on a street bench where restaurants have patio seating and watch how many people well over 200 lbs show up to eat. Check out how many tip those scales at easily over 300 to the 500 lb range. Oh, and while you are observing, please note that these people are usually in pairs and often the entire family is XXX+! You may want to note how many show up in a rideshare car.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

d'Uber said:


> I once had FOUR obese middle aged gentlemen get into my poor little Toyota Corolla that was on its last legs (it did last a few more years) at a Newport Beach steakhouse and grill. They were pretty obnoxious, so they were not deferred to at all. "Hey, I don't like your attitude," said the fatty up front. "Then perhaps you'd like to cancel the ride." "Yeah, I think I will!" Not sure why my enthusiasm in ordering them all out in response should have surprised anybody, but the forlorn expressions on their faces were pretty classic as I drove out of there, feeling like a million bucks! How dare they enter my vehicle when they should have sprung for XL, knowingly attempt to intimidate me with the sheer girth of smelly, gross-looking drunks surrounding me, while gleefully hoping to bottom out my car that would have been going up a high hill, BTW. Once on PCH, I laughed and laughed, feeling entirely empowered.


Good for you buddy and good for all of us. It sends a message to not take your Uber ride for granted.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

SassyDriver said:


> Guess you have neither seen nor heard everything then, right? Imagine that!
> Just sit on a street bench where restaurants have patio seating and watch how many people well over 200 lbs show up to eat. Check out how many tip those scales at easily over 300 to the 500 lb range. Oh, and while you are observing, please note that these people are usually in pairs and often the entire family is XXX+! You may want to note how many show up in a rideshare car.


You are so on point that it's scary just listening to you explain it. I think there are a lot of ride share cars limping across America.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

well more than 70 percent of this country is overweight, and 99 percent of overweight people are due to the fact that they lack self/impulse control, are lazy, and/or lack discipline and structure.

you are an independant contractor so you should do as you see fit. your car, your rules.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Merc49 said:


> How do you confront a refusal for obesity?


----------



## Davoda (8 mo ago)

You don't even have to say no just drive off once you see them walking towards you. Done this several times.


----------

